# You'llShootYourEyeOut (AKA Matt) and his Chunky candy



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Matt recently made a series of videos of how he goes about making his HDPE slingshots. Well the finished product was so nice looking I felt I just had to have one. Turns out it not only looks as candy-liscious as it did in the video, but it's also a very fine and dandy shooter. This is another one of those shooters that took me a little while to get used to because it's not my usual style, but once things kinda settled in, I tore up some cans in a very short order. Yeah this is definitely a good slingshot -- excellent in fact. Pretty as she is, she's never gonna be affected by the elements and she's a nice chunky piece of candy, too. (So hard to keep myself from licking it, LOL)

I still haven't bought batteries for my camera, so I apologize for my crappy iPod pics.

















I especially liked Matt's little custom touches. His own attachment method. And the custom dyed red pouch to go with. Really awesome, Matt. I definitely love this sweet thang!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is a fantastic looking shooter.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a block of his hdpe, it's quality stuff!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

A very cool and unique shooter. I'm gonna have to try shooting with this variation on the pinky hole sometime.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

This design is my favorite shooter right now. It's increased my fondness of pinch grip and TTF. Congrats DH on adding this sweet shooter to your collection! No worries about BB's hurting this one


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice score Bud! You'll be cookin' some soon I'll bet!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Matt makes some sweet shooters i love the two i have from him


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

sweet looking slingshot~AKAOldmiser


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice , I'm start to get in to hdpe slings, there so crazy colorful but stuff is strong .


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm glad you like it! Thanks so much for the kind words. If you can think if any ways to improve this design I'd be very interested to hear it.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow! Nice looking shooter DH, hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Matt's pinkey hole conteracts pull torque so some stout bands could be used for hunting, yet the SS is very compact. Fine work, as always there Mathew. Sure fits the hand. Handy, Matt !! Pun intended.


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

I like your color blending ........ Great work Matt !


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

How can I buy one cant find you anywhere


----------



## dbs9164 (Aug 18, 2015)

I have one just like It that I got from him last year, except its orange, white, and blue. Just got back in from walking the dog and doing some shooting with it. Real accurate sling. I really like the pinky hole. It fits my hand perfectly. Probably the best fit of any sling I own. I really enjoy it.


----------



## dbs9164 (Aug 18, 2015)

This is the one I got from him last year. It's very accurate and fits like a glove. One of my favorites.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I have seen the videos of making them on youtube. Also Jeff K. Reviewing one and doing some great shooting with it . I too love the way you blend the colours in the hope looks so amazing .


----------

